# Hapkido JinJungKwan.com



## laohu (May 8, 2014)

I was surfing on the web about hapkido, and suddenly I read this:


*JinJungKwan.com*

Due to complete and utter political ******** within the Jin Jung Kwan hierarchy
  The 15 year old international community that was JinJungKwan.com,
  Has closed down.
If you think the united states congress has political problems,
  spend a couple of decades inside jin jung kwan hapkido,
 and you'll learn the true meaning of ********.



Link: http://jinjungkwan.com/

Anyone knows what the story behind it???


​


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 9, 2014)

Here very recently they aligned with the Korean Hapkido Federation (unless I'm mistaken). A special trip to Korea was arranged to do this. Perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## Instructor (May 9, 2014)

I am stunned that they would actually write that on their website.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 9, 2014)

Instructor said:


> I am stunned that they would actually write that on their website.



Does seem a little over stated.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2014)

Martial Arts org politics are some of the ugliest I've seen. I know a number of people who have been burned by them (org politics) and in many cases not just quit the orgs but training all together.


----------



## WaterGal (May 10, 2014)

I'm guessing whoever handles their website got burned by the org upheaval.  That's really unprofessional.

Org politics can be pretty dumb, though. We're part of a small local HKD federation that broke off from a larger well-known one because a  high-ranking school owner was using his political clout in the federation to make trouble for other schools that were his competition.  (I don't want to name any names.)  Some people are just so petty and short-sighted.


----------



## WMKS Shogun (May 12, 2014)

Something I noticed: Jin Jung Kwan's official USA website is JJK Hapkido World HQ

Anyone know what Jinjungkwan.com was before it was shut down? Was it actually a JJK Hapkido site or did someone who really hated the style just decide to start something by buying the web domain and posting a bogus complaint? Is is jinjungkwan.com even affiliated with Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido at all? It is not listed on the official website anywhere. I could be wrong, but I think I smell a troll....

Just my $.02 worth. Take it for what it is and come to your own (hopefully correct) conclusions.


----------



## Instructor (May 13, 2014)

WMKS Shogun said:


> Something I noticed: Jin Jung Kwan's official USA website is JJK Hapkido World HQ
> 
> Anyone know what Jinjungkwan.com was before it was shut down? Was it actually a JJK Hapkido site or did someone who really hated the style just decide to start something by buying the web domain and posting a bogus complaint? Is is jinjungkwan.com even affiliated with Jin Jung Kwan Hapkido at all? It is not listed on the official website anywhere. I could be wrong, but I think I smell a troll....
> 
> Just my $.02 worth. Take it for what it is and come to your own (hopefully correct) conclusions.



I can't do it at work but you might try putting the website into the wayback machine:  https://archive.org/web/web.php 
This will allow you to see what earlier iterations of the site looked like.


----------



## WMKS Shogun (May 13, 2014)

First thing: I chatted with an official rep of JJK Hapkido World HQ and all they would say was that the individual responsible was no longer a part of Jin Jung Kwan. 

Second, the Wayback Machine is kind of awesome. Thank you for pointing that out to me.


----------



## Instructor (May 14, 2014)

WMKS Shogun said:


> First thing: I chatted with an official rep of JJK Hapkido World HQ and all they would say was that the individual responsible was no longer a part of Jin Jung Kwan.
> 
> Second, the Wayback Machine is kind of awesome. Thank you for pointing that out to me.



What are friends for!


----------



## laohu (May 14, 2014)

thanks guys!!


----------

